# “Monsters Supper”



## LV2HLWN (Aug 24, 2020)

Come, little monsters, Sit down, take a seat!
Are your hands filthy?
Good! We can finally eat!
Your mummy has made you a terrible feast –
So you can grow up as a strong, healthy beast.

Remember your manners and don’t sit up straight;
Burp when you want to but don’t clean your plate.
Put down those forks!
Play with your food!
Talk while you’re chewing and always be rude.

Have some weed salad with fried crispy lips!
I cooked up a rump roast and saved you the hips.
You’ll love these fresh toenails – The crunch is superb!
Or try some steamed mussels with butter and herb.

The sweet pickled pelvis is slimy and cold,
the grilled duodenum is starting to mold;
there’s liver lasagna, hot skeleton stew,
Gall bladder casserole, Finger rolls, too!

So eat up, my darlings, and make sure you drool –
But always remember my dinnertime rule:
If you don’t eat your eyeballs and finish your dirt,
you can’t have warm chocolate spleens for dessert.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great poem.


----------

